# Now, a day later, a Raleigh Sports! Sheesh!



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2018)

Seems I can't get away from Raleigh. Yesterday I brought home that 1955 Rudge, today a Raleigh that maybe my wife might ride.

Check out the condition. Purchased from the original owner which she thinks is 1974 or so (I'll check the hub at some point). Decals kind of verify this.
This Raleigh was very well taken care of, and she was glad to sell it to someone who appreciated it. Won't take a lot of elbow grease to get this in tip top shape!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 18, 2018)

BTW... the bike was listed as a 24'', which s far as I know they didn't make in a Sports model and it looked to be 26'' wheels. Turns out the owner measured the wheel herself and came up with 24''. Maybe that's why I was the only one on Craigslist interested in it...for $20...


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice find man and especially good price - even the shifter cover is uncracked! 

Couple of quick dating tips I use for Sports - the self-adjusting brake levers on Sports came out in '73 so it dates from there onwards, and in '77 they flipped the heron's image on the chainring to match their logo.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 19, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Nice find man and especially good price - even the shifter cover is uncracked!
> 
> Couple of quick dating tips I use for Sports - the self-adjusting brake levers on Sports came out in '73 so it dates from there onwards, and in '77 they flipped the heron's image on the chainring to match their logo.




I didn't realize that they flipped the Heron. Nice to know after all these years. As far as dating it, as soon as I clean off the rear hub I'll know the month and year for sure.

*And*...I'm supposed to be going to pick up _TWO_ green 1970 Raleigh Twenty's (the folding bike) sometime today. This is getting out of control, lol!!:eek:


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2018)

No photo, but I pretty much finished the detailing. Rear hub says *March 1973*, so I was close when I figured 1974. Photos will come, but the condition of this bike is unreal. It was pampered its whole life and you can tell.


----------

